# Synthetic Oil and the change oil light



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like the light is strictly mileage based on a search of tacomaworld forum.

only way to know for sure about oil age intervals is to get an oil analysis. I've done one for my oil-burner jeep and it looked like it could go about 9k, but I do the 6250 interval change.

you can probably just keep resetting it whenever you change oil and it should go the 4500 to start flashing, the another 500 for solid.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Mileage based.

Depending on what synthetic you are running, get some oil analysis done and see what it looks like at 5,000 miles.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are running fully synthetic oil your good for 7,000 to 10,000 the miles between changes. 
The indicator on the dash does not know how clean or dirty your oil is. As stated it's milage based.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

On a tight engine and with Amsoil, my Silverado easily did 15 000 miles and could do more, and wife's Lexus RX300 does same or better. You are greatly underestimating good synthetic oil capabilities.
Also, Amsoil is the only one that guarantees 25 000 miles.
Don't worry about dumm light.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The change oil light is pretty good these days but still does not actually check the oil condition. It's purely based on driving conditions such as warm up times, stop and go vs. highway driving, etc. By resetting it you told it you did an oil change. 
I had a Honda Civic that did 100% highway driving 60 each every day. My oil change interval was over 10k miles and did not need to add oil between the change intervals. If you go that far check the oil level every 1000 miles or so to make sure you're not running low. Which synthetic are you using?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

synth can go to 12-15,000 miles. Up to about 1 year. BMW is ok with this schedule. I am too.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you go extended mileage just make sure yo use an extended mileage filter. Cheap filters plug up and fall apart inside and just run through the bypass. And be sure to check your oil it will use some oil as it ages.


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

noquacks said:


> synth can go to 12-15,000 miles. Up to about 1 year. BMW is ok with this schedule. I am too.


12-15 thousand miles in one year would be awesome. I put 15,000 miles on in less than 6 weeks.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Engine oil can be a critical factor in extreme operations such as racing but has very little impact on regular day to day use toward performance or longevity. The only valid reason to ever change your oil is to remove contaminants that have built up. Paying a fortune for the best oil on the market then dumping it out is silly. Sure the oil may be guaranteed for 25000 miles but you can't leave all that contamination in there that long...can you?

I use what ever is on sale and change it when it gets dirty. Miles and months are not part of the equation.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

PoleCat said:


> Engine oil can be a critical factor in extreme operations such as racing but has very little impact on regular day to day use toward performance or longevity. The only valid reason to ever change your oil is to remove contaminants that have built up. Paying a fortune for the best oil on the market then dumping it out is silly. Sure the oil may be guaranteed for 25000 miles but you can't leave all that contamination in there that long...can you?
> 
> I use what ever is on sale and change it when it gets dirty. Miles and months are not part of the equation.


I'm going to pretend I didn't read this...


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Mort said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read this...


I was thinking the same thing! I just didn't want to be rude. Cheap engine oil isn't the same as good engine oil. Polecat's not too bright.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

chadjohnston said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I just didn't want to be rude. Cheap engine oil isn't the same as good engine oil. Polecat's not too bright.


Oh believe me, what I replied with was the LEAST rude thing I was thinking. :thumbsup:


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok, I had an engine oil analysis done after 10,000 miles and I had very low insoluble count, viscosity was the same as I originally put in, no fuel contamination, and good air and oil filtration. They recommended I go 15,000 miles on the next change and then test again.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Most of what polecat said is true. One thing he said I wouldnt do: buy whatever is on "sale". You have to pay attention to the grade of oil you buy, Pole!! otherwise, your points have merit. Look for the latest/highest API rating. Brands dont matter. Specifications do. 

Oil analysis? I was gonna say dont waster youre $$. 

And the 25,000 mile guarantee? Marketing, people. Cheap guarantee. How would one dispute that? Evidence would be hard to present in court. Pure marketing gimmick- dont fall for it.


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a brief analysis of my oil after 10,000 miles.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

The fleet I service at work (all police units) run Amsoil (due to a business deal). We do oil sampling at every oil change by an independent lab and over the last 3 years came up with an average of 2,800 miles. At that point the additives in the oil are broken down, and at 5000 miles the little nasties started showing up: chrome, iron, zinc, aluminum, etc. in ever-increasing quantities. These are the items you should want to keep an eye on in an oil analysis. They are your bearings. 

Granted, these cars see a lot of idle time followed by 'pedal to the metal' driving, so the results are definitely skewed. I personally like Amsoil's ATF and gear lube and of course their 2 cycle oil. I don't personally care for the motor oil or their filters. And yes, the 25,000 mile change is just a gimmick. 

Case in point: a relative bought a used Pontiac locally, and he was quite proud of the 'lifetime Amsoil oil change package' he bought with the car. He said "I'm a busy guy and hate having to go in for oil changes." I asked what the interval was, and he says "when the 'change oil soon' light comes on, I just stop by the dealer, they change the oil filter, top off the oil, and reset the light!" He honestly could not understand why I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

chadjohnston said:


> Here is a brief analysis of my oil after 10,000 miles.
> 
> View attachment 76544


What oil are you running?


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Valvoline 5W-30 synthetic.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty solid numbers.

Filter and vehicle type?

Driving style and average trip?


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

I use a Fram high-mileage. It's a Toyota Tacoma 4WD


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

chadjohnston said:


> I use a Fram high-mileage. It's a Toyota Tacoma 4WD


I wasn't done. Lol. It's got the V6. My average trip is roughly 200 miles highway. I never drive over 60 and accelerate slow. I also put it in neutral going down hills. Occasionally I go 70-75 mph, but not often.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

What's the purpose of putting it in neutral going down hills?


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Improves my gas mileage.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I think if you had a way to really accurately measure that ... you'd find otherwise.


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

RoyalAcresRod said:


> I think if you had a way to really accurately measure that ... you'd find otherwise.


I have kept track of my gas mileage from day 1 of owning this truck. I used to average 19 mpg. For awhile, I never drove over 50, and at that time I was averaging 27 mpg. Now, the only things I do are accelerate a little slower and coast down hills and I'm getting 23 mpg. I'm not going to get that much of an improvement just by accelerating a little slower. So the coasting helps. Less strain on the motor. I can sometimes travel a couple of miles before putting it back in drive. That's 2 miles of not using much gas. That helps. 



Watch the mythbusters episode about increased gas mileage.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I have watched the episode. But to take that one thing...and extrapolate it out, when you are clearly doing other things to improve your mileage...

Too, when coasting in gear, the momentum of the vehicle keeps the engine turning w no fuel needed. In neutral, you're burning fuel to keep it idling. 

I bet if you'd not put it in neutral and kept everything else the same...your mileage would not decrease.


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Only one way to find out. A drive 200 miles every other day. I'll test it and get back to you.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Thank you...I appreciate your experiment


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

I drove two tanks normal, how I used to before I gave a damn about improving gas mileage. Then I drove with nothing changed except for shoving the truck in neutral when going down the long hills. I can continue the test if needed but I see all I need to see. I got 1 to 1.5 mpg increase just with this one step.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

$2.98 a gallon....

Jealous.


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> $2.98 a gallon....
> 
> Jealous.


Some stations have gas at 2.80 a gallon. But it's 10% ethanol gas.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Chad: good news then. How did you measure your mileage ?


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

The app does all the calculations for me but essentially I take how many miles I drove and divide it by the gallons it takes to fill the truck up.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I understand. What I meant to ask if you were using the in-vehicle computer


----------



## chadjohnston (Apr 16, 2013)

No. Can't trust those things.


----------

